# Essential Tools



## Schreck (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello, I'd like to start a thread about what tools you find most essential/useful for the trade. I'm pretty new to electrical, and I'd like to know if i'm missing anything that may help me be more efficient in residential wiring / overhead service. 

So far I have two types of strippers, needlenose, *****, linemen, crescent wrench, fluke pen/multimeter, hammer, scratch awl, various types of screwdrivers (squaredrive, small/big phillips and straitblade, offset, nutdrivers), pipe benders, saftey blade, allen wrench set, and fish tape. 
Are there any that I should pick up that may make the job easier? Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

It depends on what you do. If you're the average knuckle dragging construction guy, you can often get by with what you can put in a small tool bag.

If you're a contractor, you're buying new tools every week. :thumbsup:


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

Schreck said:


> Hello, I'd like to start a thread about what tools you find most essential/useful for the trade. I'm pretty new to electrical, and I'd like to know if i'm missing anything that may help me be more efficient in residential wiring / overhead service.
> 
> So far I have two types of strippers, needlenose, *****, linemen, crescent wrench, fluke pen/multimeter, hammer, scratch awl, various types of screwdrivers (squaredrive, small/big phillips and straitblade, offset, nutdrivers), pipe benders, saftey blade, allen wrench set, and fish tape.
> Are there any that I should pick up that may make the job easier? Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer.


What is a safety blade? and does anyone acually use a scratch awl??


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

kawimudslinger said:


> What is a safety blade? and does anyone acually use a scratch awl??


I use a scratch awl for punching holes in decking when clipping conduit all the time!


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

kawimudslinger said:


> What is a safety blade? and does anyone acually use a scratch awl??


A scratch awl can come in handy when working in the "rougher" parts of town.


----------



## Schreck (Jun 10, 2011)

MF Dagger said:


> A scratch awl can come in handy when working in the "rougher" parts of town.


Haha  I've definitely survived a few scrapes with coworkers because of it.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Schreck said:


> Hello, I'd like to start a thread about what tools you find most essential/useful for the trade. I'm pretty new to electrical, and I'd like to know if i'm missing anything that may help me be more efficient in residential wiring / overhead service.
> 
> So far I have two types of strippers, needlenose, *****, linemen, crescent wrench, fluke pen/multimeter, hammer, scratch awl, various types of screwdrivers (squaredrive, small/big phillips and straitblade, offset, nutdrivers), pipe benders, saftey blade, allen wrench set, and fish tape.
> Are there any that I should pick up that may make the job easier? Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer.


 Elbow grease!:laughing:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Schreck said:


> Hello, I'd like to start a thread about what tools you find most essential/useful for the trade. I'm pretty new to electrical, and I'd like to know if i'm missing anything that may help me be more efficient in residential wiring / overhead service.
> 
> So far I have two types of strippers, needlenose, *****, linemen, crescent wrench, fluke pen/multimeter, hammer, scratch awl, various types of screwdrivers (squaredrive, small/big phillips and straitblade, offset, nutdrivers), pipe benders, saftey blade, allen wrench set, and fish tape.
> Are there any that I should pick up that may make the job easier? Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer.


a tape measure, pencil, and paper


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

a megger


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

A retro encabulator.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Wire srippers or diagonal cutters
Drill
6 in 1
NCVT


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

a split blade screw starter. I love mine.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

A vehicle.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Really, an awl?

What a stupid tool.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Once you start working you'll find out quickly what other tools you should add to your collection. Be mindful of what tools you borrow frequently and try to pick those up first.


----------



## Schreck (Jun 10, 2011)

Josue said:


> Wire srippers or diagonal cutters
> Drill
> 6 in 1
> NCVT


Diagonal Cutters = *****, 
6 in 1 = second kind of stripper (sorry I wasnt specific)
NCVT = fluke pen (incredibly useful for troubleshooting)
Forgot to mention the drill. 

Definitely essentials. Thanks for the list.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Schreck said:


> Diagonal Cutters = *****,
> 6 in 1 = second kind of stripper (sorry I wasnt specific)
> NCVT = fluke pen (incredibly useful for troubleshooting)
> Forgot to mention the drill.
> ...


A 6 in 1? Like those multi-tools that cut, strip, cut small bolts and crimp all in one? 

I hate those things with a passion. I own two, never use them unless I'm up creek without a paddle.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

jza said:


> Really, an awl?
> 
> What a stupid tool.


Stupid for you. Not for him.




Frasbee said:


> Once you start working you'll find out quickly what other tools you should add to your collection. Be mindful of what tools you borrow frequently and try to pick those up first.


That's why I'm getting an impact driver for my birthday. I hope I can afford it by then:laughing::blink:




Schreck said:


> Diagonal Cutters = *****,
> 6 in 1 = second kind of stripper (sorry I wasnt specific)
> NCVT = fluke pen (incredibly useful for troubleshooting)
> Forgot to mention the drill.
> ...


:laughing: Your welcome


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> A 6 in 1? Like those multi-tools that cut, strip, cut small bolts and crimp all in one?
> 
> I hate those things with a passion. I own two, never use them unless I'm up creek without a paddle.


I always use different screwdrivers.:thumbsup:


But my 6 in 1 is good if you will only carry what fits in your hands.
It actually is only 4 screwdrivers 2 phillips and 2 slotted or cabinet. They take the 6 in 1 adding the handle and the shaft. BOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Josue said:


> I always use different screwdrivers.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> But my 6 in 1 is good if you will only carry what fits in your hands.
> It actually is only 4 screwdrivers 2 phillips and 2 slotted or cabinet. They take the 6 in 1 adding the handle and the shaft. BOOOOOO!!!!


No, no, no. Not a 6 in 1 screwdriver. :laughing:

He said 6 in 1 was a "second kind of stripper" so I assumed he meant these:

http://www.reliableparts.com/product/inv_6728794/Electrical-Terminals-and-Wire-Nuts#

Which I hate those, I love my Wera. Use that little thing daily.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> No, no, no. Not a 6 in 1 screwdriver. :laughing:
> 
> He said 6 in 1 was a "second kind of stripper" so I assumed he meant these:
> 
> ...


Ohhhh.

A multi driver. Ahem!!:laughing:

I've never tried one, but I don't like the idea of all the tools you need in your hand.:laughing:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

Josue said:


> Ohhhh.
> 
> A multi driver. Ahem!!:laughing:
> 
> I've never tried one, but I don't like the idea of all the tools you need in your hand.:laughing:


no...no.....no!!!

I get what you mean now.:laughing::laughing:

I've tried those super all in one strippers and I don't like them at all!
I'm not against anyone who does like them.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

GFCI tester, pump pliers (preferably two), PVC cutters, tin snips, drywall saw, cable cutter, cold chisel, nail driver, nail puller, hacksaw. Pretty much all of these are very specific tools depending on what part of the job I'm doing. I doubt I could do my job without them.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Jack chain and masons twine.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> Once you start working you'll find out quickly what other tools you should add to your collection. Be mindful of what tools you borrow frequently and try to pick those up first.


Definitely agree with frasbee, I've added many tools after being on job sites and having to borrow a coworkers tool. 

After busting your balls a little (jokingly of course) you realize what you need to have.


----------



## hypnotic (May 28, 2011)

10 Industrial Maintenance Essentials

1.Personal Isolation Lock
2.Multimeter (Fluke 87V)
3.Insulated Screwdrivers (Wera 7 Piece PH/SL/PZ)
4.Combination Pliers (Your Personal Preference)
5.Diagonal Cutters (Same as above what you like/love)
6.Adjustable Spanner (Who cares it will get the job done)
7.Tongue and Groove Pliers (Not the old rusty pair that you stole from your old man at the start of your apprenticeship)
8.Hex Keys (Preferable a full set Metric/Imperial)
9.Clamp/Tong Meter (Fluke T5-1000 or 375)
10.Megger (Preferable analog display)


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I work maintenance in a chicken plant, I get by 99% of the time with my 10 in 1, kleins, 430's and t5 1000. I like my insulated strippers too for changing contacts and stuff hot since everything here is full of water most of the time. Lugging around pockets full of tools sucks


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

leatherman, penny, tinfoil, gum, and string


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> leatherman, penny, tinfoil, gum, and string


...and a partridge in a pear tree!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

sparky970 said:


> leatherman, penny, tinfoil, gum, and string


What, no paper clip?


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Josue said:


> I always use different screwdrivers.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> But my 6 in 1 is good if you will only carry what fits in your hands.
> It actually is only 4 screwdrivers 2 phillips and 2 slotted or cabinet. They take the 6 in 1 adding the handle and the shaft. BOOOOOO!!!!


No it's a 6 in one because of the 2 philips 2 flat, 1/4" nut driver and 5/16" nut drivers when you take the bits out.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Hippie said:


> I work maintenance in a chicken plant, I get by 99% of the time with my 10 in 1, kleins, 430's and t5 1000. I like my insulated strippers too for changing contacts and stuff hot since everything here is full of water most of the time. Lugging around pockets full of tools sucks


This would help..:thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

HARRY304E said:


> This would help..:thumbsup:


You got that pouch specifically?


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

dowmace said:


> No it's a 6 in one because of the 2 philips 2 flat, 1/4" nut driver and 5/16" nut drivers when you take the bits out.


Ohhhh........!!!!!!!

Why didn't' anybody tell me that before!!!!!

:lol:

Thank you very much.

I vote your post as the best of today!!!


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Josue said:


> Ohhhh........!!!!!!!
> 
> Why didn't' anybody tell me that before!!!!!
> 
> ...


Go ahead and click that thanks button at the bottom right of my post then. :whistling2:


I just assumed everyone knew thats how it worked until I had a helper that thought he needed to go all the way to the truck to get a 1/4" nut driver. So I gave him a refresher on his own screwdriver.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I have the clc tote thing I carry the rest of my stuff in, never have liked the belt tool pouch


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I am just a little surprised not one of you carries a level.:jester::laughing:
It definately depends on what type of work you do.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Acadian9 said:


> GFCI tester, pump pliers (preferably two), PVC cutters, tin snips, drywall saw, cable cutter, cold chisel, nail driver, nail puller, hacksaw. Pretty much all of these are very specific tools depending on what part of the job I'm doing. I doubt I could do my job without them.


Sounds like you do quite a bit of slab work from your tool selection...


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

dowmace said:


> Go ahead and click that thanks button at the bottom right of my post then. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> I just assumed everyone knew thats how it worked until I had a helper that thought he needed to go all the way to the truck to get a 1/4" nut driver. So I gave him a refresher on his own screwdriver.


Just did:thumbsup:










I am so thankful that my button suddenly vanishes and I can't thank anymore.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

JohnR said:


> I am just a little surprised not one of you carries a level.:jester::laughing:
> It definately depends on what type of work you do.


 
I have a few levels, I don't even own a no-dog. I'm trying to recall the last time I used a level, needless to say, I'm still scratching my head


----------



## keithbussanich (Apr 3, 2011)

Schreck said:


> Are there any that I should pick up that may make the job easier? Thanks in advance for any advice you can offer.


 Pick up a few day laborers and make them do everything.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

Maybe a N.E.C.:whistling2:


----------



## ChrisK (Jun 11, 2011)

torque tools: good torque wrench set and torque screwdriver


----------



## Schreck (Jun 10, 2011)

keithbussanich said:


> Pick up a few day laborers and make them do everything.


Haha, that brings me back to my days as a day laborer. I don't think I want to dig another trench (myself) ever again.


----------



## ejmatt (Apr 3, 2011)

Lately, my most used tools have been my 3/4" socket set, my 24-38mm heavy duty ring spanners, my pinch bars, grinder, inverter and my hydraulic jack. Sometimes I wonder if any other first year appy electricians even own these tools? When I finish my apprenticeship I think I'll be some kind of hybrid fitter-boilermaker-electrician


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> Sounds like you do quite a bit of slab work from your tool selection...


I'm doing a 80-something story building right now. Only on 3rd floor.  I just bought a small Mastercraft step bit (3/4") to put holes on the top of my slab boxes. Stupid rebar is too dense to use the connectors sometimes. :laughing:


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

10 n 1. Knife. Strippers.


----------



## TundraJD (Jun 20, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> 10 n 1. Knife. Strippers.


All Americans hey! What about your robertsons? #6 and 8 maybe... Or how bout t-squares if cutting tray, insulated terminators for hot work love all mine!

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## BestMan (Jun 19, 2011)

keithbussanich said:


> Pick up a few day laborers and make them do everything.


 Ones that know what they are doing or the ones outside home cheapo looking for work?


----------

